

Tweet counter - berksi
http://newexception.com/tweet-counter

======
eli
_Sorry, we don't allow usage of that endpoint in any other contexts than the
Tweet Button. If the counts are important to display on your site, you'll
either need to use the official Tweet Button or count the tweets yourself
using the Streaming API and provide your own counts._

<https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/5653>

------
adlpz
Is this new or undocumented or something? It just looks like a nice feature of
Twitter's API, but not specially noteworthy. Care to elaborate?

~~~
ihuman
I'm assuming this is how those "This has been Tweeted x times" buttons work.
Also, it is not on the Twitter API 1.1 documentation, so this is almost
definitely undocumented.

------
juergen
This feature is nothing special, is it?

